
9 Succesful Companies You Would Never Expect to Be Using DevOps - devopsguru
https://medium.com/@XebiaLabs/9-companies-you-wouldn-t-expect-to-be-using-devops-306b19341d7b#.e5k4wqhyg
======
AnnSegers23
Without a doubt, DevOps is the next big thing. Infact, it's not only about the
collaboration between the Developers and other IT guys, it's about bridging
the gap between all the departments within your company.

